# where shall i go?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm still waiting for the hospital to find my notes as they still appear to be lost, if these notes say my ovary is healthy enough to eggshare then we are deff gonna do it. but where??, does anyone know of anywhere within an hour and half driving radius of leicester? all i seem to be able to find is nottingham but im sure you need 2 healthy ovaries for that hopsital. i would really appreciate any help on this. thanks everyone, maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Maz,

hope they find your notes here the link to clinics that offer eggshare with postcodes etc hope this helps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63791.0.html

Sara xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Maz

Try Care Notts - www.carefertilityweb.co.uk - if you email Bev the Egg Share co-ordinator for Nottingham then she will email you back today if she is in the office with some info.  

They have really good stats and I think you pay £500.  You will need to get some bloods done at your GP's for Karyotype, HIV etc but Bev will inform you of that so you can have the results reading for your first meeting.

Good luck!

Anna

Hi Sara

Hope the stimming is going well

Love

Anna x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello maz

What hassel u are having with this silly hospital,I hope they pull there selfs together hun and get ur notes pulled out,hopfully it will all be worth the wait,fingers crossed!
Love kelly


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

cheers girls, rang the hospital again n spoke to a different secretary, she found my notes but all she said was to write a letter to dr d to ask him bout my ovaries and he will write back, ive got a docs app tomorrow to see what the letter that dr d sent to them after my op says. hopefully that will shed some light on the situation. and if all is ok, bring on the eggsharin, woo hoo. xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Maz soooooooooo pleased for u! Hopfully this is the start to ur good luck and beginning of ur journey!! Glad to hear they found ur results wooohooo!!!

love kelly


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

GOOD NEWS hospital just rang and said both my ovaries are ok for egg sharin, im gonna try this link (thanks lou x) and find a clinic, woo hoo, im sooooooooooo excited   and i know that if this doesnt work for me at least i will helping someone else to acheive there dream.
thanks everyone for all your help and advice, i wouldn't have made it this far without you all
lots of love n stuff, maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yayyyyy!! Fab news maz    

I hope you get on your way to your dream hunny.

Best of luck...and you know where we are if you need to talk.

Vicki x


----------

